# Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch



## cyco (1. Mai 2006)

moin,

ich bin ein absolutes greenhorn (schein seit februar dieses jahres) und zwecks zeitvertreib bis zur raubfisch-saison, habe ich bis jetzt nur auf weißfisch geangelt. die brassen, rotfedern und rotaugen sind mir bis vorgestern beim abhaken doch tatsächlich immer wieder ins wasser gerutscht...
doch dann habe ich mir gedacht, beim nächsten "kapitalen" rotauge besser aufzupassen und meinen ersten fisch mit nach hause zu nehmen. hat dann auch geklappt und ich habe den fisch wie gelernt betäubt und dann mit einem schnitt durch die kiemen-arterie ausbluten lassen (bitte jetzt keine diskussionen ob herzstich oder kiemenschnitt).
ist es normal, daß der fisch noch über eine stunde danach reflexartig zuckt?
wie lange gehen diese reflexe (mal vom aal abgesehen der wohl aus der pfanne springen kann)?
als ich dann noch später zu hause war und den fisch im wasser entschuppen wollte zuckte er immer noch leicht - zwar nur einmal kurz aber dennoch merklich. sogar als ich ihm etwas panisch daraufhin den kopf abgeschnitten hatte waren noch reflexe vorhanden. ist das immer so oder habe ich was falsch gemacht? der fisch war nach dem ersten schnitt schon komplett ausgeblutet. muß ich mich bei größeren fischen zander, hecht etc. nach dem abschlagen darauf einstellen, daß diese sogar noch länger reflexe haben?
für den profi mag das hier albern klingen aber hey...es war mein erster.
und ich hab ihn auch filetiert und gegessen! wenn man die y-gräten mit feinen parallel-schnitten zerteilt geht das echt gut.
so also zwei premieren auf einmal: 1. posting 1. (naja) fisch
:q
gruß
ben


----------



## Lachsy (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

Es sind die nerven die noch zucken. Der aal springt dir nur aus der pfanne wenn du die haut dranläßt bzw nicht einschneidest.

Wir hatten mal ein stör gefangen der hat nach Stunden beim Ausnehmen die Küche verwüstet. meinte immer rumschlagen zu müssen . Ähnlich erging es uns beim Zuchtwaller  Ist schon komisch wenn er wieder anfängt zu leben :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## interloper (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

Mein letzter Hecht wurde direkt am Wasser ausgenommen. Als ich dann nach 5 stunden wieder daheim war entschuppte ich ihn und wollte ihn in der mitte durchschneiden. PLÖTZKICH ZUCKTE DAS VIEH ALS ICH MIT DEM MESSER AN DER WIRBELSÄULE NARGTE!!!!!!!!!!! Ich habe mich so erschrocken das ich mir das messer sonst wo hin gerammt hätte. Mein erfahrung ist das wenn die Wirbelsäule erstmal durch ist zuckt nichts mehr (auch bei aalen).

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Rosi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

Karpfen zappeln auch noch nach Stunden. Besonders wenn du die Wirbelsäule durchtrennst. Wenn dich das Gezappel stört, friere den toten Fisch ne Stunde ein, dann liegt er still.

Mir ist mal ein Aal ohne Kopf im Leipziger Hauptbahnhof aus dem Schließfach entwichen. Zuvor besudelte das Vieh noch den Inhalt der Reisetasche. Nach dem Öffnen fiel er unbemerkt aus der 2. Reihe Schließfächer nach unten und schlängelte sich so dahin. Erst als ein Knirps loskreischte, bemerkte ich den Verlust. Es konnte nur mein Aal sein, denn so viele Aale treiben sich ja nicht auf einem Bahnhof rum. Er war schon 9 Stunden tot, ein Prachtexemplar, Ausstellungsstück der AGRA.


----------



## esox_105 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

Ein Bekannter erzählte mir einmal, daß er einen schönen Zander gefangen hat, diesen hat er am Wasser ausgenommen, und wollte ihn am Wasser noch einmal ausspülen. Das ende vom Lied war, daß der Zander, obwohl er schon ausgenommen war, plötzlich wieder zum "Leben" erwachte, einige Flossenschläge tat und auf nimmer wiedersehen in den Tiefen des Gewässers verschwand.


|peinlich |peinlich |peinlich .


----------



## cyco (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

vielen dank für eure informativen und vor allem unterhaltsamen fallbeispiele - einerseits bin ich jetzt beruhigt, andererseits hab ich in zukunft wohl noch einiges zu erwarten...
weitere beispiele und tips (das mit dem einfrieren scheint mir sinnvoll zu sein) sind natürlich willkommen!
#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

Ich war 12 als ich das erste mal in einem Dänemark-Urlaub geangelt habe. An einem Tag haben mich die anderen wohl vergessen oder nicht wach gekriegt, waren angeln gewesen, hatten eine Menge Plattfische erbeutet, die sie in unserer Wohnung deponiert hatten, um noch einmal loszuziehen - wieder, ohne an mich zu denken...|gr: 

Ich kam also morgens noch leicht verschlafen in die Küche, da steht eine Schüssel, ich schaue rein und kriege eine Ohrfeige von einer toten Scholle - jetzt war ich wach!


----------



## bennie (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

also das mit dem messer an der wirbelsäule passiert oft, da dort ja die nervenbahnen durchlaufen


----------



## johny-boy (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

so, ich habe jetzt einmal ne ganz blöde frage! schuldigung, bitte nicht hauen!
bin bisher nur nen paar  mit meinem opa angeln gegangen! das mit dem "aufen kopf hauen" weiß ich!
allerdings, wo muss man diesen "herzstich" hinsetzten? 
vllt könnte das einer an fotos von forellen und karpfen erklären?..wäre nett!^^

also, bitte nicht schlagen! hab auch noch keinen fischereischein! die prüfungen (+unterricht) sind bei uns erst wieder im herbst, so kann ich mir immo nur nen jugendf.s. und mit irgend nem erwachsenen mitgehen....=(

gruß und sorry nochmal,
johny-boy


----------



## bennie (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

bei forellen zwischen den brustflossen einstechen und dann beim rausziehen ein wenig richtung kopf drücken um ein wenig mehr einzuschneiden.... klappt mit nem ausweidemesser (kurze gebogene scharfe klinge) wunderbar und der fisch ist sofort tot da er auch sehr viel blut verliert.....


----------



## quink (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

Also Forellen haben wir auf unserem Lehrgang alle geangelt (das erste mal angeln für mich). Nach dem anlanden einen kräftigen Schlag mit dem Totschläger (Stück Besenstil) auf den Hinterkopf und dann mit einem scharfen Messer einen Herzstich, danach Kehle durchschneiden. 
Nach dem Angeln zuhause der länge nach aufschneiden und mit dem Daumen die Eingeweide raus und mit Wasser ausspülen.


----------



## theactor (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

HI,

auch viele Dorsche "winken" noch nach Stunden mit Ihrer Schwanzflosse; und auch dass es beim Filetieren den ein oder anderen Reflex gibt kenne ich gut  

@johny-boy: Es gibt keine blöden Fragen!!
Ich halte den Herzstich für recht unrealistisch - so zielgenau kann man bei den meisten Fischen den Stich m.E. nicht setzen.
ICh schneide nach der Betäubung (was ja in den meisten Fällen schon die Tötung ist) die Kiemenansätze durch und halte den Fische eine zeitlang hoch; so blutet er sauber und sicher aus.

|wavey:


----------



## Der-Hechter (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

wenn man fische salzt zucken sie#t


----------



## SergioTübingen (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

Vor JAhren, als ich noch Jungangler war, ist mir mal ein ausgenommener Karpfen, in dem absolut nix mehr drin war, davongeschwommen. Ich hatte ihn am See ausgenommen und hab ihn gerade ausgewaschen, als er nen Schlag mit dem Schwanz machte und davon schwamm..


----------



## MiamiJoe (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

mich hat mal ein toter hecht gebissen,als ich ihm fürs hochheben fürs foto ins maul fasste.


----------



## johny-boy (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

schon mal danke für die antworten bennie,quink und theactor!!!...
kann mir vllt noch einer erklären wir man es vorschriftlich bei nem karpfen macht???...
gruß, dr_drum


----------



## Donnerkrähe (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

Keine ahnung..............
als ich das erste mal richtig angeln war, stand oder besser hockte
ich neben dem eimer eines anderen anglers.......
ich hab mich vllt erschrocken, als die oberste forelle auf einmal
aus dem eimer sprang........:z (so wie der da links)


----------



## Skipper47 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

Also eins habe ich in den vielen Jahren die ich fische festgestellt, wenn man einen Fisch betäubt, sollte man ihn (wenn möglich) frei halten und nicht auf den Boden legen. Z.B. eine Forelle die man frei in der Hand hält und einen Schlag auf den Kopf gibt ist direkt weg, man erkennt es daran dass sie mit den Flossen zittern, versucht es mal.


----------



## Skipper47 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

Natürlich hat man bei frisch gefangenen Fische noch Reflexe, z.B. beim salzen. Da hilft natürlich eine kurze Abkühlung in der Truhe.


----------



## Angel-Momo (11. August 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

wenn du einen aal richtig töten willst, dann mach am kopf und am schwanz ende einen kreuz schnitt...du wirst dich sicher wundern warum den am schwanz, aber da hat der all einen zweiten nerven knoten


gruß momo


----------



## bennie (12. August 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*



Angel-Momo schrieb:


> wenn du einen aal richtig töten willst, dann mach am kopf und am schwanz ende einen kreuz schnitt...du wirst dich sicher wundern warum den am schwanz, aber da hat der all einen zweiten nerven knoten
> 
> 
> gruß momo


 
Was ist das denn bitte für ein Schwachinn? Rückrat durch und tot #d


----------



## DonCamile (14. August 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*



bennie schrieb:


> Was ist das denn bitte für ein Schwachinn? Rückrat durch und tot #d


 [SIZE=+3]Wie man einen Aal tötet![/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
Der zwölfjährige Johny war für sein Alter sehr neugierig. Von 
seinen Schulkameraden hat er mal was von einem Mädchen gehört, das ihnen 
den Hof machte. Nun fragte er sich, wie man sowas anfängt. Deshalb 
fragte er seine Mutter.

Anstatt es ihm richtig zu erklären, schlug sie ihm vor, sich 
hinter dem Vorhang zu verstecken, da seine Schwester Nancy Besuch
von ihrem Freund Mike erwartete.

Am nächsten Tag fragte die Mutter, was er denn gelernt habe. Zur 
Antwort kam folgendes:

"Nancy und Mike haben eine ganze Weile dagesessen und geplaudert. 
Aber dann hat Mike fast das ganze Licht ausgeschaltet und die beiden 
fingen an sich zu umarmen und zu küssen. Ich glaube, Nancy ist es schlecht 
geworden, denn er fuhr mit der Hand in ihre Bluse, um nach ihrem Herzen zu 
fühlen, genauso, wie es der Onkel Doktor macht, aber er hatte es schwer, es
zu finden und fummelte eine ganze Weile herum. Ich glaube, ihm ist auch 
schlecht geworden, denn beide fingen an zu seufzen. Da sie nicht länger sitzen konnten, legten sie sich aufs Sofa.

Dann bekam sie Fieber. Ich weiß es ganz genau, denn sie sagte, 
sie wäre unheimlich heiß, und dann fand ich heraus, warum es den beiden so 
schlecht war.

Ein großer Aal mußte in Mikes Hose gekrochen sein. Er sprang heraus und
stand fast senkrecht in die Höhe. Er war mindestens 20 cm lang."

"Ehrlich!"

"Jedenfalls war Nancy sehr mutig und versuchte, den Aal zu töten, 
indem sie ihm in den Kopf biß. Plötzlich machte Nancy ein komisches Geräusch und ließ ihn gehen. Ich glaube daß der Aal zurückgebissen hat. Dann schnappte Nancy ihn und hielt ihn ganz fest, während Mike eine Art Muschel aus der Tasche holte. Diese stülpte er dem Aal über den Kopf, damit er nicht mehr beißen konnte. Nancy legte sich aufs Sofa und spreizte die Beine und Mike legte sich auf sie. Anscheinend wolten sie ihn zwischen sich zerquetschen, aber der Aal kämpfte wle ein Verrückter und Mike und Nancy ächzten und stöhnten. Sie kämpften so hart, daß beinahe das Sofa umgefallen wäre. Danach lagen beide auf dem Sofa, ganz still. Mike stand auf, und siehe da, der Aal war tot. Ich weiß es ganz genau, denn er hing so lasch da, und seine Innereien hingen heraus. Nancy und Mike waren zwar müde, doch sie küßten und umarmten sich trotzdem. Und dann der Schock!!

Der Aal war nicht tot, er lebte noch!

Er sprang hoch und fing wieder an zu kämpfen. Ich glaube, Aale sind wie
Katzen, sie haben sieben Leben!

Diesmal sprang Nancy auf und versuchte ihn zu töten, indem sie 
sich auf ihn setzte. Nach einem 35-minütigen Kampf war er endlich tot,
denn Mike zog ihm das Fell über die Ohren und spühlte es im Klo herunter!"



[/SIZE]


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (14. August 2006)

*AW: Richtiges Abschlagen / Reflexe beim toten Fisch*

Hallo Falk,

habe vor 1 1/4 Jahr meine Prüfung gemacht
und war eigentlich sehr enttäuscht  darüber,
daß die Praxis überhaupt kein Thema war.

Wir haben weder einen lebenden noch einen
toten Fisch zu sehen bekommen. 

Das Betäuben und der Herzstich wurden
uns zwar erklärt, aber hab mal einen 
Fisch in der Hand ... !

Da ich nicht in dem Tier unnötig herum-
stochern möchte, erkläre mir doch bitte,
wie Du den Kiemenschnitt ansetzt.

Der scheint mir doch effektiver zu sein.

Vielen Dank schon mal für
Deine Antwort!

Volker


----------

